# coconut or other fruit juices



## epicstuff (Aug 27, 2012)

I was wondering if there is any knowlege or science behind giving a plant fresh coconut juice in its feed. Coconut is packed full of vitimins and minerals manganese,Phospherous, iron,potassium,zink,calsium, magnesium
.. 
Would it be a good idea to mix some fresh coconut with the water when feeding ? 
I had heard a long time ago that giving pinapple juice to a hydro system before harvesting helped make the bud taste or smell better not sure if that was a wifes tale based of the old story. 
But its the coconut q'uestion I'm more interested in......I got tons of them here. if it could be a good food source that would be fantastic....... I know it always make me feel better when I'm sick or hung over..... I'm growing in soil by the way....


----------



## epicstuff (Aug 27, 2012)

Reading about molasses ,, coconut water would surly have a similar effect  adding nutruients and carbs for flowering .   does mollasses make a big difference?  and at what point in a plants cycle do you use that?  all the way through flowering or last few weeks?


----------



## epicstuff (Aug 27, 2012)

Is it the sugar content in mollasses  that helps the microbs , if it is then fermenting will only turn the sugars into alchol and defeat the object.   I was going to use the clear coconut water  anyway,  its high in sugar and minerals.


----------



## epicstuff (Aug 27, 2012)

is there anything else commonly lying around the place that make for good organic food for the ladies .

I hear soya is good , can I use out of date soy sause? isnt that just fermented soya bean? what about nuts and seseme seeds. I used to be in catering and got loads of out of date stuff like that yet to be chucked. is it worth chucking that in the soil or as a neuts mix or only as Duck said before ferment it and make a compost.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 28, 2012)

epicstuff said:
			
		

> is there anything else commonly lying around the place that make for good organic food for the ladies .
> 
> I hear soya is good , can I use out of date soy sause? isnt that just fermented soya bean? what about nuts and seseme seeds. I used to be in catering and got loads of out of date stuff like that yet to be chucked. is it worth chucking that in the soil or as a neuts mix or only as Duck aid before ferment it and make a compost.


 


Shoyu (soy sauce) is probably to salty IMO.. I have tons of coconuts I know the water from the coconut is really good for your kidneys.. its loaded with potasium.. and im sure some other good things.. I always thought about using Honey instead of molasses .. just to see what happens.. Honey is another one of them miracle foods...high in carbs and sugars.. actually higher then the molases i use ..


----------



## tastyness (Aug 28, 2012)

I use a bokashi bucket.  Makes this crazy liquid run off in addition to the compost.  
Haven't tried it on my girls yet (I hear it is very powerful).  Will experiment on my outside plants and see how they respond first.


----------



## 2small (Sep 15, 2012)

I was curious on this subject too.  I have a juicer and wondered if kale juice, similar to seaweed, would have the same benefit as it is chock full of vitamins and minerals.  After looking it up kale has phosphorus and more potassium.  I'll give it a try and add it to my next tea.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2012)

I personally would not be using any fruit juice to water my plants.  Just because something is good for people, does not mean a plant can metabolize it.  Molasses is quite different from fruit juices and honey.  Unless you can find a tea recipe with coconut/kale in it, I don't think I would just be giving stuff to my plant that I didn't know how it was going to react.  Do you actually know anyone else who has used coconut/kale juice to water their plants?  Is it in any recipes that you can find anywhere online?  Did you find any mention of using it in teas?  It IS an old wives tale that your plants will take on the flavor of what you watered with.  If that was true, organic growers' plants would taste like bat poo, fish emulsions, and other nasty stuff.

It is great to use what you have, but do some research before giving to your plants--like I said, just because something is good for people does not mean that it is good for plants.


----------



## 2small (Sep 16, 2012)

My thought process is if people use seaweed to enrich their tea or top dressing than kale isn't much off of seaweed.  I agree with you though.  I might experiment with one plant or even a pepper plant to see what happens.  All in all, the way I learn is by doing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2012)

Being a little different is a long ways from being the same.  However I would believe that this is info you should be able to find online.  

Also, is the seaweed processed in any way?  Most organic products I use have to be "prepared" in some way--made into a tea, cooked, ground up, aged, etc.


----------

